# Lady



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

1994-2007

Lady was 13 when we had to make the last trip to vets. Lady had cancer which spread very quickly. We thought long & hard about putting her to sleep however she made the choice for us has she stopped eating & drinking.
She is laid to rest under the tree she liked to lay under while watching us in the garden. I still look for when i take my other dogs out.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Sending you big cyber hugs xx


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

Thank you sending hugs to you also


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

me too lots of huggles, my rottie also died of cancer that spread, it was heart wrenching taking her to the vet, atleast shes not suffering any more and has all your beloved pets to play with


----------



## puppywalker (Feb 25, 2008)

(((((((((Super big Hugs from me too))))))))

I can sympathise with you too,the same thing happened to my Nalla GSD still think of her yet,but is alot easier now as i will always remember the love she gave me and all the fun times we had together.

Run Free Lady to the bridge,free from pain now babes and forever young..xxx


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

RIP lady xx Its hard when you loose them but always remembered , be always a place in your heart xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Bless them all, they r all playing together, x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

so sorry about your loss,,RIP ,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

THANK YOU to you all for kind comments Rainbow Bridge is a big help for anyone who has lost a pet. unless you've been owned by a pet no one understands your loss. HUGS to everyone. May all our pets have fun now they've crossed over Rainbow Bridge


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Seems like Lady was just that-beautiful


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Seems like Lady was just that-beautiful


thank you for your kind words my mum who as also crossed over rainbow bridge will be watching over all our pets


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

sam&meg said:


> 1994-2007
> 
> I still look for when i take my other dogs out.


And she'll be there walking with you. It's easy to say she's at peace and not in pain now - it doesn't stop us missing them though, does it? Big cyber hugs coming your way


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

thank you hugs to you & your beautiful dogs


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

sam&meg said:


> 1994-2007
> 
> Lady was 13 when we had to make the last trip to vets. Lady had cancer which spread very quickly. We thought long & hard about putting her to sleep however she made the choice for us has she stopped eating & drinking.
> She is laid to rest under the tree she liked to lay under while watching us in the garden. I still look for when i take my other dogs out.
> ...


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

sam&meg said:


> THANK YOU to you all for kind comments Rainbow Bridge is a big help for anyone who has lost a pet. unless you've been owned by a pet no one understands your loss. HUGS to everyone. May all our pets have fun now they've crossed over Rainbow Bridge


So sorry for your loss, my cat was the same he had a spot under the tree by the back door, I looked for him there everyday.

your so right about people without pets not always understanding, I remember someone sayin to me he was just a cat. He was NEVER just a cat to us and if she had seen us both sobbing our hearts out as we buried him in the garden she would never have said such a heartless thing.

hugs to everyone who has ever lost a beloved member of their family xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

Paula C said:


> So sorry for your loss, my cat was the same he had a spot under the tree by the back door, I looked for him there everyday.
> 
> your so right about people without pets not always understanding, I remember someone sayin to me he was just a cat. He was NEVER just a cat to us and if she had seen us both sobbing our hearts out as we buried him in the garden she would never have said such a heartless thing.
> 
> hugs to everyone who has ever lost a beloved member of their family xxxxxxxxxx


thank you for your comments sat here now with tears rolling down my cheeks.
hugs to you also xx


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

sskmick said:


> sam&meg said:
> 
> 
> > 1994-2007
> ...


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

sam&meg said:


> thank you for your comments sat here now with tears rolling down my cheeks.
> hugs to you also xx


awww thats so sad  Its hard I know. When I posted Buzz's pics I was having a few tears too, he passed 2 years ago now but I spose its just hard remembering how much we miss them.


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

Paula C said:


> awww thats so sad  Its hard I know. When I posted Buzz's pics I was having a few tears too, he passed 2 years ago now but I spose its just hard remembering how much we miss them.


one day it'll get easier i tell myself


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Never forgotten and always loved


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Never forgotten and always loved


So ture


----------



## andyjakeydan (Apr 27, 2008)

sorry abou your loss,i don't know what else to say......i'm struggling to cope with my loss......lets hope that time is the great healer...all the best


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

andyjakeydan said:


> sorry abou your loss,i don't know what else to say......i'm struggling to cope with my loss......lets hope that time is the great healer...all the best


i hope so too. sorry for your loss. hugs & licks sent to you from my 2 dogs


----------



## CANDY (Apr 13, 2008)

i really feel for your loss. R.I.P little one. i lost a dear friend a yr ago. i know how it feels. god bless this is a pic of *******, who i lost.


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

thats a great pic of *******. RIP sweety i feel for your loss also.


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

Lady its a year today that you crossed over rainbow bridge. we miss you so much but i know you are happy & running along side my mum. we miss you both take care of each other untill we can all be toghter again XXX


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

1 year on we still miss you, think of you all the time. god bless run free sweet little girl.


----------

